

Getting cool, interactive, dynamic apps on your WordPress blog using Processing - efavdb
http://efavdb.com/processing-and-processing-js-tips-and-tricks/

======
efavdb
We spent some time figuring out how to get Processing apps onto our WordPress
blog and thought it would be useful for others to see how it is done.
Processing is a very accessible language for learning how to make cool,
dynamic, interactive applications and our tutorial will allow you to quickly
place yours on your blog for all to see.

Feedback, questions, or comments are greatly appreciated.

